# The little Loki!



## Draenog

As a few of you know, since yesterday I'm the happy owner of this little guy named Loki (after the old Norse god of mischief - the positive side of it, he's such a curious over active boy!) 
He is a little more than 6 weeks old now and already very relaxed (but he wants to run and see everywhere/everything!). The first thing he did when I put him in his new cage was: run for the food and eat for your life!

:lol:

Since my first hedgie died last February I haven't been really active on this forum (even though I'm still reading every day, I'm not posting much). And I wasn't really searching for a new hedgehog but I saw the ad of this little guy and couldn't resist him! Well, who could? 

Still not sure about his colouring, he's quite dark! I think he'll might turn a bit darker after quilling.

Here are some ("some" isn't the right word maybe, I love taking pictures and he turned out to be a great model - I just couldn't help it :roll: ) pictures. Enjoy!

Let's start with his little white face...









Pink is a very manly colour, isn't it?  (I only had some pink and red fleece left to make a new bag for him)



























Grumpy face! He didn't want to pose, he just wanted to check the new place out!









Watching the rain outside...




































It's obvious I'm in love, right?


----------



## ashh51191

wow! He's gorgeous, congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Draenog

Thank you! I forgot one of my favourites, sitting in his food bowl


----------



## Rainy

He is beautiful. <3 Very sweet. I'm so happy for you. I love your pictures. They are fantastic.


----------



## lpercz

Oh my word... :shock: 

He is gorgeous! I love his name too


----------



## cynthb

What a darling little boy! Congrats!


----------



## Draenog

Thanks all!

I let him walk around my room a bit. He absolutely loved my bed(sheets) - my mattress is on the ground - he couldn't stop chewing them. And he started anointing 

Yummy!


----------



## LarryT

Such a little stunner and so many great pictures!


----------



## trebory6

Congratulations! He's so adorable! And a model too!


----------



## Jazzie

My gosh he is super adorable. I love his little face.


----------



## ThePliny

What a super handsome little man! Love all the photos of him.


----------



## sublunary

He's so pretty. Just love him.

(And what is your secret for getting just super-clear photos?!?)


----------



## hanhan27

Loki is a babe! Such pretty coloring  

I love the rainy day picture!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

What a handsome hedgie! And such great quality pictures!


----------



## mary ellen

*Your little Loki is adorable. What camera are you using, and on what setting, to get such great pictures?*


----------



## Draenog

Thanks for all the comments! 
And for the askers, I have a DSLR camera the Olympus E-510. I always use the manual stands so I can set my own shutter speed/aperture/etc.
Edit: and I edit them in Photoshop.

Here are 2 short clips of him having fun with my bedsheets and anointing: 









(My videocamera isn't that good, so less quality  )


----------



## Draenog

I think Loki is quilling, I found some quills this morning. What kind of baths can I give him to soothe his skin? I don't think we have oatmeal soap stuff in my country here (or only in special shops)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Draenog said:


> I think Loki is quilling, I found some quills this morning. What kind of baths can I give him to soothe his skin? I don't think we have oatmeal soap stuff in my country here (or only in special shops)


You can put actual oatmeal (the grains) in a panty hose and soak that in warm water ^_^


----------



## Rainy

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Draenog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Loki is quilling, I found some quills this morning. What kind of baths can I give him to soothe his skin? I don't think we have oatmeal soap stuff in my country here (or only in special shops)
> 
> 
> 
> You can put actual oatmeal (the grains) in a panty hose and soak that in warm water ^_^
Click to expand...

I do that for Harvey too and it's very soothing for him. He even will drink the water. He must taste good.  I also like it because he smells like comfort food then.


----------



## Draenog

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## shetland

Loki is adorable and oh so gorgeous!


----------



## Draenog

Here are some videos from yesterday evening when Loki was playing around and exploring on my bed


----------



## shetland

He is just precious! That pink nose and those little pink ears. He is a "pretty" little boy. Just so busy he is! The videos are wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Draenog

Thank you. Yes he is a busy little guy, made another vid of him when I was cleaning his cage - and changing my sheets, so he could roam around on the bare bed.


----------



## muckquenzie

oh my goodness, he is amazing. the pure white face and dark quills. LOVELY! and your photographs are beast. im jealous. I love photography and that camera picks up awesome details. What kind of camera do you have??


----------



## Draenog

Thanks! I mentioned it before on the second page, I'll look it up for you



Draenog said:


> And for the askers, I have a DSLR camera the Olympus E-510. I always use the manual stands so I can set my own shutter speed/aperture/etc.
> Edit: and I edit them in Photoshop.


----------



## muckquenzie

oh duh. sorry lol.and thanks for looking it up


----------



## Brunswick

Loki is too cute!! These are amazing pictures! I love the anointing ones, they are great  You make me want a new camera...I know what I want for my birthday


----------



## moxieberry

He's so gorgeous, it's kind of painful. In a good way. XD


----------



## Draenog

Thanks again all! And Brunswick those are the best birthday presents, too bad they're so expensive!

Since Loki is quilling I gave him a bath and at first he was like "where the heck am I?!"
(water is a bit coloured from the oatmeal)


















But I think he started to enjoy it in the end :lol:

He was a bit grumpy because of the quilling, but it seems he is less grumpy now even though it looks like a hedgehog exploded in his cage every morning. 

And... sometimes I fail in taking pictures :lol:










"I just wanna nibble your camera, ok?"




































A bit sleepy









Sniffing at my boyfriends' stuff









This week he has a photo shoot from a professional photographer who asked me if he could model for her. And if they (the publisher who gave her the commission) choose his picture(s) he'll be in an agenda next year


----------



## shetland

I cannot get over how amazing this little hedgie is! So absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Draenog

Had to share these, the first one really cracked me up. He woke up and took a big stretch.










:lol:

Then he went to sleep in my sweater.
"Hey, are you done with taking pictures? I'm trying to sleep here"









Sleepy times


----------



## Rainy

Awe.....it's not easy causing mischief all the time. Baby needs his rest.


----------



## cnalfonso

He is soooo adorable!!!! Seeing his pics gets me excited to start playing with mine. I hope mine will be as sweet and playful as Loki!


----------



## hanhan27

The stretching picture is so flippen adorable! You have taken some seriously awesome pictures!


----------



## cnalfonso

hanhan27 said:


> The stretching picture is so flippen adorable! You have taken some seriously awesome pictures!


I completely agree!


----------



## Draenog

Thanks all  the stretching pic is now one of my favourites. And I'm glad we could cuddle a bit because usually he's just too busy running around :lol:


----------



## shetland

That first picture is contest material! He is just beyond gorgeous! Every time I see a picture , I want more!!!


----------



## Draenog

Planning mischievous things under my chair


















Quilling can be itchy 


















Attack!


----------



## Rainy

Awe.....those are all so sweet. <3 I love the attack one.  Did he annoint with the basket? That's just adorable.


----------



## Draenog

No he just bit it and tried to pull a little. Maybe it wasn't interesting enough. It seems he likes to bite/pull things and then leave them to find something new. :lol: But he anoints sometimes as well, usually on clothes and stuff like that.


----------



## shetland

My, My! Look at those toofers!!!


----------



## Draenog

Mr. derpface









For all the ladies


----------



## sarahbear

wow i cracked up at that last one! :lol: He really is stunning though i love all his contrast=)


----------



## Rainy

Oh, I just melted. Loki, you really are mischievous. Adorable. <3


----------



## shetland

He is just unbelievably cute!!!!!!!!!!!! What is a bad hair day for a girl hedgie is a good day for Loki!


----------



## Sar-uh

He's so sweet! The attack picture is my favorite. They have such strong little bites.


----------



## Draenog

While I was cleaning his cage today he was playing with some boxes/fleece.

"Am I invisible yet?"


















And again :lol: he was trying to dig 


















Little tongue 









Another derpface!









Itchy... he's still quilling (but I think the worst is over) and it itches sometimes









Wrong focus but his face cracked me up :lol:


----------



## Rainy

Awe....derp face is adorable.  and that last one is cute too.


----------



## Draenog

I'm spamming pictures again!

Some from yesterday... he has a thing for funny faces :lol:



















And from today. This is a "t-shirt" thingie my boyfriend got to keep his beer cool when we went to the cinema. We thought it was pretty stupid so he didn't use it, but he gave it to me for Loki. And he loved it! I thought it would be to small but he managed to fit in perfectly.



















He could even turn around :lol: 


















He liked it so much, he didn't want to leave it...









A little clip of him digging around in it





And I think the worst quilling is over. He is now 9 weeks old. So I assume he's done for now and maybe gets another round when he's around 1 year? He looks darker to me.

Today:









First day with me (6 weeks old)


----------



## shetland

He has to be one of the most stunning hedgies in existence!!!


----------



## Draenog

The weather was quite nice today so I took him outside. It was his first real time outside (besides taking a few steps on the table) and he liked it


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Stunning pictures! And Loki is just gorgeous!


----------



## PJM

Your killing me!! I am loving all the wonderful pictures! His expressions are awesome. I love Loki!!!


----------



## Draenog

I really hope the weather gets better again, he liked it outside. Went straight for a bug  :? (didn't got it, I was too quick) and when I give him mealies or crickets, he doesn't want them :lol:

He fell asleep in the pocket of my sweater last evening like this (didn't even woke up when I took the picture)









slept for 2 hours and was a major grump when I woke him up :lol:

And he's getting so big! His first day with me









And yesterday (his face looks a bit weird in here  )


----------



## lpercz

I can't handle how absolutely adorable he is!!


----------



## Draenog

Little vid from Loki eating some kibble: 




And probably the cutest thing I've ever filmed, Loki while he's dreaming:


----------



## shetland

Oh my! You are definitely asking for trouble! I must steal Loki! Those videos; his twitchy nose in the camera. And the sleepy video! twitching nose and jerking little legs. And that little baby tummy. It looks like little shadows around his eyes when they are closed. He is too precious!


----------



## hanhan27

I absolutely love Loki's pink nose! Talk about BOOP! temptation


----------



## Draenog

I think I have to put a lock on my door shetland :lol:

Forgot some pictures


----------



## mary ellen

*I love looking at the pictures and videos that you've posted of Loki. What a cutie! I'd like to know, what is the blue grid type mat that he is sleeping on, and where do you have it in his cage? I'd want to sleep on some soft fleece since that blue mat doesn't look that comfortable. The funny choices that our pets make.*


----------



## Draenog

It's simply the bottom of his cage. Sometimes he likes to ignores his sleeping bag and sleeping hut and goes sleeping under his fleece liner. 
The red thing in the background is his liner, I wanted to change it and he was sleeping under it.


----------



## Sar-uh

He is so adorable. I love how his one ear has a patch of color on it. So cute!


----------



## Draenog

And it's picture time... again 



















He didn't want to model, just to sit on my lap 













































And he found one of my old shoes









Tail 









Diving :lol:









Anointing while sitting in a shoe isn't easy 









And a small video, he was chewing on a t-shirt


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Ohhhhh my gosh. I almost fainted from all the cute!

Loki has the cutest pink piggy nose ever <3


----------



## Draenog

And more! 

Sleepy one



























"Like a sir" :lol: this is a fake paper moustache









Loki: "what's this?!"


















He's practising his rawrr face 













































He's still growing he weighs 290 grams now 









And a small video of Loki chewing and anointing on a shoelace  he loves my old shoes


----------



## Sar-uh

He's quite the explorer! I love the ones of him climbing in the shoe :lol:


----------



## siberia

If you don't mind me asking, what camera do you use?


----------



## Draenog

It has been asked a few times before but I mainly use my DSLR, Olympus E-510. For the video's and some of the pictures I've used the simple compact camera of my dad, an Canon Ixus 750. Because it's a lot smaller than my own camera it's sometimes easier to use. 
For example the pictures below are taken with that one (except the anointing picture which is taken with my DSLR). As most of the pictures in this thread are taken with my DSLR.

The weather was really warm yesterday so I took Loki outside, he loves it.

Anointing with the grass :lol:




































:lol:


----------



## shetland

It is impossible to get enough of Loki. He is beyond adorable! I look at his pictures and videos over and over again. This latest video makes him look like he is lost in the jungle because he is so tiny! There is something about the shadow surrounding his eyes that I love; his pink nose, those tiny feeties; those pale ears, and the contrast of those coal black eyes with his stark white fur. His movements are so determined!


----------



## Nebular

Love the shoe ones. It looks incredibly awkward and silly but oh so much fun!


----------



## cynthb

I love seeing Loki pics! You do such a great job of capturing his personality  I especially love the "up sniffiscope!" ones in the last series


----------



## hanhan27

I am in love with Loki. <3

He seems so relaxed! Does he ever huff & puff or put his visor quills down?

Those shoe pictures crack me up :lol: Especially the picture with the caption that says "Tail  " Loki is a hoot!


----------



## Draenog

shetland said:


> It is impossible to get enough of Loki. He is beyond adorable! I look at his pictures and videos over and over again. This latest video makes him look like he is lost in the jungle because he is so tiny! There is something about the shadow surrounding his eyes that I love; his pink nose, those tiny feeties; those pale ears, and the contrast of those coal black eyes with his stark white fur. His movements are so determined!


He is determined for sure; when he decides to go somewhere where he isn't allowed to go and I pick him up and put him somewhere else, he runs straight back :lol: and you can endlessly repeat it because he HAS to go there.



hanhan27 said:


> I am in love with Loki. <3
> 
> He seems so relaxed! Does he ever huff & puff or put his visor quills down?
> 
> Those shoe pictures crack me up :lol: Especially the picture with the caption that says "Tail  " Loki is a hoot!


Oh, yes he does. When I wake him up he'll huff two or three times and after that I can pick him up. But he isn't easily scared; he just knows what he wants. Spoiled brat  so either you do it his way, or you'll get the Big Huff of Disapproval.
Apparently he decided that world domination starts with one person (me) so I'm supposed to act like it. For example when he sleeps on my lap and I move, I'll get the BHoD. His sleep is golden don't mess with it :lol:

This one time he was asleep on my lap when I sneezed... he was NOT happy about it :lol: I even got the grumpy look when he peeked out.
He never really balls up though he just huffs (with his visor quills down a bit) when there's something he doesn't like 
I think he is quite vocal, he makes a lot of sounds in his sleep and he loves his food so much he purrs like a cat sometimes when he eats it :lol:


----------



## Draenog

Some new pics

the first one must be one of my new favourites... sometimes I just look at him or his pictures and think why is my hedgehog so beautiful...  well I guess everyone thinks that about their own hedgies.  I just love him so much! He's such a charming boy.














































Hedgie butt :lol:










Tried some watermelon.... he didn't like it. So far he only eats apple and strawberry as treats


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I'll never get enough of Loki! :lol: He is certainly one of the most stunning hedgies ive ever seen!


----------



## shetland

I love all of the pictures; but especially the second and the fourth pictures. He is so photogenic! I think i would have difficulty getting my chores done about my house because I would want to play with Loki all of the time !!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you send his picture for one of the hedgie calenders.


----------



## Draenog

Thanks  and shetland that would be fun where can I find these calender contests? Are they being held on the forum?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Such a handsome boy! I've never seen a hedgehog that color. It looks stunning.


----------



## shetland

I know calenders are sold and hedgies from the forums are the models. I received one as a gift from the wonderful HedgieMate. Can anyone help with information here as to how the hedgies are selected for the calenders? Nancy? Nikki? Kalandra? Lizard Girl? Larry?


----------



## Draenog

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Such a handsome boy! I've never seen a hedgehog that color. It looks stunning.


It seems to be a bit rare especially in the USA, I've seen more split face here and some white face. But never one with a colouring on the visor quills like this (only just normal colour or more white).

Thanks shetland I've heard about them, maybe someone else can give the answer. 

I've got some baby pictures that were taken by the breeder. He was so tiny!










All wrinkly



















Sister, Loki, brother









He's one of them


















His brother & Loki


----------



## shetland

I am going to kidnap your baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draenog

I'll better buy a lock for his cage now. :lol:

Here are some new pictures from my boy. He's getting so handsome 

Really dirty hedgehog.... :shock: 









Had to take a bath









And clean again!









Bought him this, now he got his personal towels 









And some of today














































For comparison, on the left Loki when I got him at 6 weeks old, right Loki today (3 months old)


----------



## Sar-uh

He looks like such a charming hoggie. Petunia would like to have him over for tea.


----------



## shetland

I just have to comment on some of these latest pictures of June 5th! The one where he is in his little blue towel with only one eye peeking out........precious. When he is looking up with that one little toofer showing....... it is like a little child looking up in wonder! In the second one below the caption "And some of today" he is rolled up with an expression in his eyes that says " I understand every single thing you are saying!" Finally, his bath picture looks like he is saying," I thought you loved me. How could you do this to me????" Thank you for the pictures. A lock won't keep me out, I am still going to hedgienap Loki!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixosia

Oh my goodness, the close up of Loki's face with the one tooth showing may be one of the cutest things I've ever seen.
You have a beautiful little boy right there, and you are an _excellent_ photographer. Just by the way.


----------



## Draenog

Sar-uh said:


> He looks like such a charming hoggie. Petunia would like to have him over for tea.


I bet Loki wouldn't mind, he is such a charmer :lol:



shetland said:


> I just have to comment on some of these latest pictures of June 5th! The one where he is in his little blue towel with only one eye peeking out........precious. When he is looking up with that one little toofer showing....... it is like a little child looking up in wonder! In the second one below the caption "And some of today" he is rolled up with an expression in his eyes that says " I understand every single thing you are saying!" Finally, his bath picture looks like he is saying," I thought you loved me. How could you do this to me????" Thank you for the pictures. A lock won't keep me out, I am still going to hedgienap Loki!!!!!!!


He really didn't want to take a bath. But he's getting more and more used to it and even lets me scrub his cheeks with the toothbrush. 



Nixosia said:


> Oh my goodness, the close up of Loki's face with the one tooth showing may be one of the cutest things I've ever seen.
> You have a beautiful little boy right there, and you are an _excellent_ photographer. Just by the way.


Thank you!

Some pics



























And a small video in which he miraculously rolled of my lap and I was just in time to catch him. He looked so confused :lol:


----------



## Draenog

Forgot one


----------

